# cancer?:(



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

This morning i took my 5 month yellow lab in to get her fixed, and also to have what i thought and another vet thought was a cyst Removed. Getting her spaided was no big deal.

The bad part is the vet is 99% sure it is not a cyst and thinks its a tumor wether or not its cancerous hes not sure. He was pretty staright fowerd and said he thinks theirs a good chance it could be cancerous because of all the bloodvessels around it.

I will know by nextweek if its cancerous or not.....ive only had her for 2 weeks. Say your prayers for her

Thanks...


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry to hear that kevin, Hope it is not serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Kevin - about a month ago my 4 year old had a cancerous lump removed also so my thoughts are with you. The early detection was good on your part. Ask what Class of tumor it is - this should tell you more about the outlook for your dog.

Keep us posted.

Dave


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I wish you all the best. A while back I had some worrires with my dog. It turn out to be nothing. Be sure to let us know.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

There is currently little available in the way of affordable treatment of cancer in dogs heres what I have done with success

Buy the following Vitamins and supplements

E 400 iu 
B complex 
C 1000mg 
A 10,000 iu 
Zinc 50 mg 
Co Q10 150 mg 
Fish oil 1000mg 
selinium 200 mg 
Quercetin 800 mg combined with Bromelain 200mg 
Proanthocyanidin 100mg 
calcium250mg and magnesium 155 mg combined

Purchase them at your local GNC or what ever good health food store is in your area

Buy as many of these in capsule form as possible so you can just open the capsules, then buy a case of canned dog food ( I buy mine at Sams club)

Place one can of food in your wifes blender and empty the contents of the capsules in it then get two spoons and crush the pills that are not capsules and dump them in also ( if you rock the spoons softly it works best when crushing pills to powder rather than just applying a lot of pressure which tends to make them pop out of between the spoons).

Next take a small sissors and open the vit A,E, and fish oil liquid capsules and pour the ingredients in. I feed the dog the capsule skins manually, but that not necessary they just beg for them because of the oil I guess.

Liquify the mixture and feed it once a day to your dog. You should see a big improvement in about two weeks. ( for tumors I do this twice daily for the first 10 days)

This is a wide spectrum antioxidant mix that I have successfully used to cure three dogs of cancerous tumors ( they went away in just about a week to ten days). All three dogs lived years after the treatment one is still hunting with me and is laying at my feet as I type this. Current veterinary medicine offers little help for cancerous tumors in dogs.

The bottom line is the body cures itself and this concoction provides it with the fuel needed to do so.

I'm not making any guarantees but it has worked on two of my dogs and one of my friends all of which the vets told us would die soon and lived many heathly years after.

By the way I take this same mix daily, and have for years Sans the can of dog food! . I haven't been sick or had a cold in the last 10 years not once, which is a feat in a houshold with 5 kids in school. IF you take this daily and when you feel a cold coming one immediately up the Vitamin a dosage to 50,000 iu for 2 consecutive days ( do not continue this high Vit A dose any longer than than 2 days, go back to 10,000 iu daily after the two days of high dosage) you will never have a cold or the symptoms will be so minimal as to be no problem.

It seem complicated but the hardest part is convincing your wife to let you use the blender to mix dog food , I just rinse it out with hot water and pour the water over my other dogs food, then put it in the dish washer. She got over it.....


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

kevin, I hope you hear good news from the results. I had a scare with my dog about a year ago (cyst), turned out ok, I was lucky, hope you are too. Many types of cancer are not malignant, hopefully your pups will be benign.

Bobm, Thanks for the concoction. My dogs mother, who is about 11 yrs. now, just had a tumor removed that is believed to be cancerous. She is doing real well but I sent this information to my buddy.....just in case.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

Do most tumors come back after they are removed, the doc didnt get all of this tumor because its in a bad place on her face....


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Son, I'm going to be honest with you if the tumor is on his head or neck and its cancer its bad news. The good news is lots of tumors on dogs turn out not to be cancer.

You need to be realistic and prepare yourself mentally for the possibility the dog wont survive. I'm not saying give up just prepare yourself for the possibility.

If you can afford it give the dog those vitamins I've recommended. It may help but no guarantees. I have used it twice personally on dogs that did have cancer and they both survived.

Owning dogs can be heartbreaking at times I cry a flood when I lose one.

Hope it works out


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

The doc called today, Good news it isnt cancer it was cause by a parasite in her body like a tic, or something, which caused it to inflame.

It was a must to take out...So good news     :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

very good news :beer:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

good to hear.....


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

whew, great news. Now give that dog a big hug, let 'em sleep in bed with ya, and take'em hunting

:beer:


----------

